# How to iron DEU's??



## leopard11 (22 Mar 2005)

Iim looking for information on how to properly iron DEU's. I looked in the 265 and couldnt find anything about ironing, i did a search here but all i could find about DEU's was placement of badges and buttons. if anybody has any info please let me know.


----------



## Duke (22 Mar 2005)

I'm not sure if this is SOP, but I never directly put the iron on the DEU fabric. 

I use an old, clean tea towel (not a terry, bath towel-they shed lint). I wet the tea towel, wring most of the liquid out, place the towel on the DEU and then iron the towel, with the iron set on High.

The towel transfers the hot moisture (steam) to the DEU fabric without any mineral deposits, or shininess and, at least on the pants, provides a nice sharp crease.

Make sure, if you use this method, to throw the towel in the wash when done.

Duke


----------



## big_johnson1 (22 Mar 2005)

If you have your own clean iron, and if the water you use isn't high in minerals, go ahead, use your own iron on the setting that just barely gives you steam; I've had no problem with that. If you're in the shacks though, use the tea towel. I've seen guys use a brand new Kiwi cloth too (never tried but apparently it's thin enough that you can still get a good crease), but I'd make damned sure it's brand new    Just remember to keep the iron moving because otherwise you'll make the fabric shiny.


----------



## leopard11 (22 Mar 2005)

thanks, what about any visible creases in the arms or pant legs? are there any?


----------



## Duke (22 Mar 2005)

Either method should get them out.  As Feral mentioned, keeping the iron moving is a very good idea.

Duke


----------



## Inch (22 Mar 2005)

No creases in the Tunic, straight down the centre of the arm on shirts (opposite the seam) and straight down the front and rear of the pants.

For the amount that you actually wear them (unless you're a staff wienie), save yourself the hassle and get them pressed at a Dry Cleaners. It costs a couple bucks and you won't screw them up.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2005)

When I was first issued CF Greens we rolled up a towel and put it in the sleeve of the jacket to iron it. That way you had no creases. Still do it that way for the DEU's.


----------



## NATO Boy (23 Mar 2005)

Iron DEUs??? Doesn't your Regt. get them pressed? Or just make you send them to the cleaners?
Maybe it's different for me since my Regt wears kilts...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Mar 2005)

We expect them clean and pressed. How you do it is up to you. My guys know how to use an iron if they have to. Never had them wrinked from a long trip, got in late, and needed to be on parade at 07:30? No dry cleaners or mothers available then.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Mar 2005)

One of the better "tricks" on Leadership Courses in Aldershot was first day of the course   have all the DEUs sent out for drycleaning for the grad parade/course photo. 

Of course eveyone was then "too busy" to go pick them up until the last day and the parade. One less piece of kit to clean, press, layout, and/or have inspected. 8)

Mind it didn't alway work. :'(


----------



## someguyincanada (26 Mar 2005)

I have seen a people who iron their DEUs, i totally disagree with the practice as it will ruin the fabric and it gives it a shiny gloss to the material. thats my 0.02 cents


----------



## kincanucks (26 Mar 2005)

17 dollars for CUA and 20 dollars to dry clean DEUs.  What is the problem?


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2005)

someguyincanada said:
			
		

> I have seen a people who iron their DEUs, i totally disagree with the practice as it will ruin the fabric and it gives it a shiny gloss to the material. thats my 0.02 cents



I guess someone needs lessons on ironing.   First thing to remember is not to use "High" heat or this will happen.    ;D

Use moderate heat and steam and you will not damage the fabric.

Many girlfriends learn early, prior to marriage, to put railroad tracks into CFs and then they never are trusted to do it again by their soldier husbands.  It looks like someguyincanada has practiced the same principals.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Mar 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> 17 dollars for CUA and 20 dollars to dry clean DEUs. What is the problem?



Not everyone here gets CUA , Unless they get dirty somehow, a short toss in the dryer with a damp towel and dryer sheet, then on to the ironing board. Takes less time than going to the dry cleaner, is cheaper, and has served me well for the last thirty odd years.

If you want to go to the dry cleaner all the time, it's your perogative. I find it a waste of time, when I can do it myself.


----------



## kincanucks (26 Mar 2005)

I have to do something about my sarcastic wit as it is failing me again.


----------



## q_1966 (28 Mar 2005)

Just curious, what does DEU stand for?


----------



## kincanucks (28 Mar 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> Just curious, what does DEU stand for?



Distinctive Environmental Uniform


----------



## someguyincanada (1 Apr 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I guess someone needs lessons on ironing.   First thing to remember is not to use "High" heat or this will happen.    ;D
> 
> Use moderate heat and steam and you will not damage the fabric.
> 
> Many girlfriends learn early, prior to marriage, to put railroad tracks into CFs and then they never are trusted to do it again by their soldier husbands.  It looks like someguyincanada has practiced the same principals.   ;D



I let her do it once, never again.... she ruined one set of deu's i wont let her ruin another lol


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2005)

someguyincanada said:
			
		

> I let her do it once, never again.... she ruined one set of deu's i wont let her ruin another lol



Which is why we USED to teach every Recruit in Basic to do their own! I can imagine my SSM/RSM years ago saying " You let WHO iron your uniform?" Although, I'm sure he would not have been so subtle.


----------



## someguyincanada (3 Apr 2005)

trust me if i need the deus done, they go out to the cleaners i dont need the hassle etc, and if they ask heres the tag


----------



## portcullisguy (4 Apr 2005)

While one may not care if we're talking about DEU's, you may want to heed this piece of advice when you start buying your own nice business suits for that big corporate office job I know we all want...

DRY CLEANING IS MURDER TO CLOTHING!

At most it should be done twice a year.  Any more, and it is rapidly damaging the garments, reducing the lifespan of said clothing vestments.

Instead of dry cleaning, good wool suits (and DEUs) should be PRESSED.  This can be done at a dry cleaner's, you just have to specify that the garment NOT be cleaned.  Of course, if it is dirty or stained, by all means, get it dry cleaned, but this should be done as sparingly as possible.

Luckily, I can count on one hand the number of times I wear DEU's in a year, so it's not a problem.

But in my line of work, I may have to attend court and represent the Crown as a witness, and my suits need regular care.  I only own three, so I have to constantly cycle them and keep them in good order (unlike my DEUs which spent most of the year piled under musty clothes in my moth-ridden closet).  PRESSING is preferred when the clothes will be worn relatively often.  If you dry clean them too much, the seams will start to come apart over time, and a good suit will be ruined.

Suits should last well over 20 years with proper care.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Apr 2005)

back in the days of tans and greens, each uni only got drycleaned once a year, after the last wearing of the year. Then it sat in plastic. A tumble with a static sheet (cheap dollar store ones are best)  and press with a lint free pressing cloth.  Maybe hang them in a steamy bathroom for 10 mins if heavily creased. Only exception the mens mess food fight, err, dinner at X-mas.

CHIMO, Kat


----------

